# Question about Cure Time



## donr (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm good at forgetting about the meat curing in my basement refrigerator.  So far I have only use the brine & dry rub curing methods.  No long curing of sausage or the like.

Does it hurt anything if you cure for longer than the calculated time?  I'm thinking it shouldn't.  Once equilibrium has been reached, it stays there.  How long can I leave meat curing & have it still be good?

Thanks

Don


----------



## themule69 (Jun 28, 2013)

For some reason i am thinking 45 days is ok. I know i have gone weeks with no problem. What are you curing? how long has it been in?

Remember to post Qview.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## donr (Jun 29, 2013)

I just started some fairly generic Canadian Bacon.  The weather around here can play havoc with when is a good tome to cold smoke as well.  Thanks for the info.

Don


----------

